# Problem with sublimation a Puzzle



## sraufstok (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, I have a problem, with sublimate a puzzle. But don't really know what I'm doing wrong. In the cut lines the picture is less strong then on the other surface.
I will post a photo of the puzzle i made. What is the best temp. and time, because I find very different settings. Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

It looks like a HB (hard board) puzzle. If so, you are looking at 400(F) Medium to almost firm pressure for about 1 minute.

For your issue, I would try a little more pressure.

The valleys of those cut lines do look deep and a bit wide so you might not get much better results with more pressure but you can try.

Also note, that if you use a heavy pressure, it may warp once you remove it, so have a flat surface ready where you can place something heavy on it while it cools to prevent warping.


----------



## sraufstok (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes the puzzle seem to be hard-board. Thanks I will try like you said.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Sounds like good advice WalkingZombie -- I will keep this in mind for future reference. I am new to subbing and a friend saw a product catalog and instantly wanted a puzzle done. 

To the OP, where did you purchase the puzzle? I'm wondering if different manufacturers might have tighter pieces in the puzzle...


----------



## sraufstok (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok, I think is much, much better, but stil not perfect. I used 400(F) and 100sec and this is what I got out. Maybe I need 20 second more?


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it looks great! The lines are much less noticeable!


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it looks good too. Also remember that more time is not necessarily better with dye sub. With any substrate it's a matter of finding just the right combination of time, temperature and pressure. 

I know this was just a test, but I also leave a 1/8" bleed around the edges of my puzzle transfers so that there are no white lines.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

sraufstok said:


> Ok, I think is much, much better, but stil not perfect. I used 400(F) and 100sec and this is what I got out. Maybe I need 20 second more?


100sec (1min 40sec) is too long. You shouldn't need more than 1min (60 sec). Maybe try a little more pressure if you can but not to where you are forcing all your body weight on it. That may be too much and you can warp it.

In the image, the spots that look light on the right side, top and bottom, is that the image or did it not sublimate all the way there?

Are you pressing with the puzzle face-up and the transfer face-down on top of the puzzle?.... And as mentioned above, always size your image to your substrate and add about 1/8" for bleed. Even on testing because if it comes out good then at least you'll have something you can use or sell.


----------



## sraufstok (Oct 24, 2015)

Walking Zombie, thanks for the advise. Yeah the bottom and top right is where I'm not satisfy. I think that the darker colour won't place as good as lighter colour. 
I put 100sec because with 356(F) and 60sec was too light. Maybe the problem is the pressure. You think that with 400(f) and 60 sec will be fine? 
How much pressure I need?
Ow yea I put the puzzle on a press, and then the picture on it, so that the hot part press first the paper. That's ok I hope? 
And yeah I messed up with the printer settings and with previous bad results was sure that this one would be a disaster too.
With t-shirt and mouse pads was much easier than puzzle  
One more question what happened if I put too much time?
I'm quite new on this sublimation world.
Thanks


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

sraufstok said:


> Walking Zombie, thanks for the advise. Yeah the bottom and top right is where I'm not satisfy. I think that the darker colour won't place as good as lighter colour.
> I put 100sec because with 356(F) and 60sec was too light. Maybe the problem is the pressure. You think that with 400(f) and 60 sec will be fine?
> How much pressure I need?
> Ow yea I put the puzzle on a press, and then the picture on it, so that the hot part press first the paper. That's ok I hope?
> ...


400(f), 60sec, firm/heavy pressure.

And yes, you are pressing correctly; Puzzle on bottom and transfer on top.

Too much time and you will 'burn' the ink and it can make the colors look different. Also, it can warp the hardboard even if you put something heavy on it when it's cooling.

What kind of press do you have?.... Are you sure it is heating evenly? You are getting good results on everything else, right?


----------



## sraufstok (Oct 24, 2015)

For my firs press I took one from china. It's the all in one. Not the best but good enough for learning. The temperature is dropping from 20-50(F) or 8celsius. Hope is not too much.
For T-shirt and mouse pad I got good results. It's really necessary to put something heavy on it? And if yes, this is just for puzzle?
How to put something on when cooling, without move the sublimation paper?
Thanks


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

sraufstok said:


> For my firs press I took one from china. It's the all in one. Not the best but good enough for learning. The temperature is dropping from 20-50(F) or 8celsius. Hope is not too much.
> For T-shirt and mouse pad I got good results. It's really necessary to put something heavy on it? And if yes, this is just for puzzle?
> How to put something on when cooling, without move the sublimation paper?
> Thanks


After the press reaches 400 (F) leave it there for another 5 min so the bottom platen get a little hot too before pressing the puzzle. It should not drop that much degrees for just a hardboard puzzle. Mine drops maybe 5 degrees (F).

It is necessary to put something heavy on it while cooling only if you see it warping but I do it no matter what, just in case. You will not have the transfer paper on it while cooling. You must remove the transfer paper after pressing, put it on a table, cover it with scratch/butcher paper, then with something heavy on it to prevent warping. This is mainly for hardboard items and things like plastic phone case inserts. Things that can warp.


----------



## sraufstok (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok thanks for the advice. For how much drop the temperature really don't know in (F) because I have mine in Celsius. I will try like you told me to do. Then I will post a photo of what come out.  I hope to find the best settings for my puzzle. 
Sorry what happen if I have very long time on T-shirt? I thought that longer means more vivid colour and strong black. Now I use 190 C and 90sec and is much better then 60 sec. (or maybe is more important how hard you press is)?


----------

